# Why hello.



## aurantium (Oct 13, 2006)

Hello, someone suggested I make a post here, so here it is!

Lets see, about me...Im 17, have been in the martial arts for about 7 years.

I found this site a few years ago, but I thought I was too young to be posting then, so yes, I just lurked around looking for information about the arts.
sorry! but I hope to post now that i've registered.

erm...Im not that great at introductions, anything Im missing?


----------



## dubljay (Oct 13, 2006)

First of all Welcome to MT!!!  It's always good to see new faces.  Why dont you tell us a little bit about the art(s) you study.  


Again welcome to MT


Read, post and be merry.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. :wavey:


----------



## stickarts (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Oct 13, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## donna (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Kacey (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## MJS (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 13, 2006)

*Welcome!*


----------



## aurantium (Oct 14, 2006)

thanks for the welcomes, everyone here seems so friendly.

Im studying American Kenpo.  I absolutely love it, though Im very interested in starting something like judo perhaps...but not currently able to.

I love learning about history of the arts...

Also interested in the technical aspect, thats how I found this forum way back when, I was searching for some help on a technique.


Im so glad to be here


----------



## Drac (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes, this is a friendly place..Use the Search option and check out all the Kenpo Threads, there are a lot of Kenpo practioneers here...Use the Forum jump option and check out all the other areas including the Computer Talk..


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Carol (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey: 

Glad to have you here!


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 14, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 14, 2006)

Welcome to MT   :wavey:


----------



## kelly keltner (Oct 16, 2006)

welcome


----------

